
Ask HN: Do you think Librem One could become what it's trying to replace? - mickotron
I have great expectations for Purism and Librem One. If done right, and supported by the community, it could change the game. We need these kinds of alternatives in this day and age<p>Do you think Purism will stay true to their goals, or have to compromise privacy of their customers to achieve greater success? Will it become another Walled Garden, unless it isn&#x27;t already?
======
__d
Librem One is nothing but a bundling of already-existing services into a
branded product.

You can use OpenPGP with your email, Matrix to chat, Mastadon for social, and
OpenVPN for tunneling without becoming dependent on Purism.

I think compromising on privacy would destroy their value proposition, and
alienate all their customers. That's unlikely to happen. And similarly, I
don't think it's likely they'll become a walled garden, because most people
will be outside their service.

However, the basic question is: why would you want to tie your online identity
to their service? Get your own domain name, and use service providers to
support that. You can still have exactly the same features as Librem One
without being tied to them ...

~~~
kleer001
> Get your own domain name, and use service providers to support that.

Easier said than done for some. I think that's who they're aiming for as
clients.

